# Dogtra arc collar



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I am looking at possibly purchasing one.Any feedback pro or con....


----------



## pdon1119 (Jun 29, 2016)

Have always been told by the pros by me that Tritronics makes the better training collar, dogtra makes the better bark limiter collar


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

TriTRONICS are no more.The Garmin collars are NOT one of them. The Pro500XL was,in my opinion,the best of the best. Now you can;t get service on them,


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Otey ... The Arc is noted as being a low to med output collar with a lower profile collar receiver. If you are looking for a low to high output collar I would look at either the 1900S (traditional smaller Dogtra transmitter) or the Edge RT (which has a tubular style transmitter similar to the TT pro series)


----------



## pdon1119 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> TriTRONICS are no more.The Garmin collars are NOT one of them. The Pro500XL was,in my opinion,the best of the best. Now you can;t get service on them,


I just got a Garmin TT 550 Pro and love it. While TT "are no more", the general consensus I've heard is that Garmin is doing a pretty damn good job of keeping up with their standards.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

The input you gave me Sue is the info I was looking for. The dogs I have now work on 1 OR 2 ON MY Pro 500G3. I don't have any dogs that require a smack down. I am planning on using the ARC as a backup when I am working 4 of my dogs at once.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Anytime Otey! ;-)

Sue


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well been using daily for the last 2 weeks. I'M IMPRESSED. Very well made and I really like how it fits the contour of a dog's neck. My TriTronics would roll around the dog's neck. I really like the on/off switch .I would recommend to anyone wanting a good reasonably priced ECollar.


----------



## britlab64 (Mar 28, 2016)

I do like the fit of them


----------

